# so "MUCH" activity



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

fished yesterday and today at Sebastian inlet with some success. i didn't get any snook or reds though.......but i did have a fun catching blue piranha's.







just waves upon waves of them in acre's. did see a few around the upper 3 to lower 4lb range which is pretty decent i think. every once in a while a 10lb fish is caught but 4 to me is a big blue. most people used cut bait like mullet but all i had was a 2oz spoon. one after the other they would get hooked but most would get free. i got about 6 blues and 1 jack on Thursday but this afternoon it was like 4. hooked a few sharks but only got one in.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuEuiLjTZ1E













this guy which i brought with me was nearly spooled. i thought the line was going to snap!!! he was down to his backing under the braid and only had 30 to 40 yards left.









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGYYY0L8Z98




this guy is from Minnesote so i let him feel the power of these little tips lol.






the release.


----------



## TheWoz (Nov 30, 2012)

That's so awesome! I'm swimming in the jealous sea right now!


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

lol


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Seasons come and seasons go, but nowadays it's hard to find a croaker sack.

As a teen, I caught plenty of blue fish there, sitting in the same area............ in 1968! We used to put them in a croaker sack...... from a feed store. 

Wait a month and the pompano will be there, too.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A little nostalgic Zyo. 
I use to catch the snook at night, but most of the time I would get them down by the cleaning table. If you get a chance, go down and fish the Ft. Pierce pass, they have a jetty/paved down the west side also. Best bunch of snook I ever caught on atrificial.

Captdroot, back in the 60's, we use to use croaker sacks for putting mullet in when wade fishing with a mullet net. Last I saw them was in Apalachicola, where they used them for selling oysters by the bushel.


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i dont even fish for snook. im so horrible at it. reds are more easy but the end of the north jetty is closed. so im forced to fish for the sharks on the other side.


----------

